# Necesito consejo sobre micrófono



## albertoweb93 (Ago 24, 2009)

Buenas a todos, estoy pensando en comprarme un micrófono para grabar algo de música con mis amigos. Todos tocamos algún instrumento, desde piano, hasta saxofón y trombón aunque también nos gustaría grabar algo con voz. He mirado una página que me ha pasado un amigo (si me lo permitiis os pongo luego el enlace) pero no se ni que tipo de micrófono me combiene y tampoco se que material extra necesito. Muchas gracias y a ver si me podeis ayudar.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 24, 2009)

Poné el enlace, y sobre todo, qué calidad de sonido pretendés (no vale decir "la mejor") y el presupuesto de que disponés.

Si es para grabar voces, buscá el Neumann U47 o el U88, son algo así como la meca de los mics vocales, y así valen.

El escalón siguiente son los mics de condensador valvulares de otras marcas. AudioTechnica (AT) tiene una serie muy buena a precios más racionales, AKG tiene lo suyo, aunque a mi criterio están sobrevaluados y Shure tiene alguno (si no me equivoco). La lista de marcas sigue y se puede hacer muy larga y en general no hay ninguno que sea rematadamente malo en esta categoría.

Siguiendo están los de condensador NO valvulares. Acá destacan los AT, algunos AKG, aunque no todos, y tenés buenas opciones en Samson y Behringer que no son tan caras. En particular, el B-2Pro de Behringer, con mínimas modificaciones, te puede dar una gran sorpresa, sobre todo por el precio que tiene.

El escalón que sigue son los dinámicos. Acá la estrella clásica es el Shure SM58. Micrófono que se usa para todo y más.
En AKG tenés un sonido (generalmente) más duro y AT otra vez tiene muy buenos exponentes. Mirá Senheisser, Samson (precio más bajo) y el XM8000 de Behringer "anda bien" y es barato. Es más, sería el parámetro de "barato". Si un mic cuesta menos que ese, desconfiá.

Hay MUCHO más de donde elegir (por ejemplo, los Telefunken viejos que son verdaderas joyas), pero sin más datos, poco puedo agregarte.


Espero el link y las respuestas a las preguntas del principio.

Saludos


----------



## albertoweb93 (Ago 25, 2009)

Muchas gracias Cacho. Pues verás, aqui te dejo la página a la que vamos a pedir: Bienvenidos - Thomann Cyberstore Español. En cuanto a tus preguntas, como calidad necesito una calidad buena y sobre todo que no se distorsione porque lo que vamos a grabar es sobretodo música instrumental: piano, saxofón, guitarra, trombón, tuba, trompa, violín, cello, contrabajo.... Puede que también grabemos algo con voz pero creo que sería en una menor medida. Lo que me ha comentado mi amigo ha sido que me compre un micrófono de membrana grande y luego una interfaz o tarjeta de sonido (también me gustaría saber la diferencia por favor). De tarjetas de sonido me ha recomendado:
LINE6 POD STUDIO UX2 - Thomann Cyberstore Español
De presupuesto dispongo de lo que son unos 350-400 EUROS. Pero si por 50 más hay algo que es brutalmente mejor no tengo problemas en conseguirlos.
También yo he estado mirando algunos micros y he visto estos:
http://www.thomann.de/es/behringer_b2_pro_bundle.htm
http://www.thomann.de/es/the_tbone_sc1200.htm
Creo que he respondido todas las preguntas. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y a ver si puedo encontrar un buen micrófono.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2009)

Como te comento "Caho" los "Shure" se caracterizan por su versatilidad, precio accesible y (A mi gusto) una "Coloratura" que los hace muy agradables, además que sus modelos cubren todo el rango de captación de sonido que se te ocurra.
Los AKG no le envidian nada, pero son algo mas caros.

Mira este post, se hablo algo del tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/microfono-inalambrico-opera-canto-lirico-12684/


----------



## Cacho (Ago 25, 2009)

albertoweb93 dijo:


> ...vamos a grabar es sobretodo música instrumental: piano, saxofón, guitarra, trombón, tuba, trompa, violín, cello, contrabajo.... Puede que también grabemos algo con voz pero creo que sería en una menor medida.


Entonces vamos por partes: Microfonear los metales es muy distinto a microfonear las cuerdas, y el piano es un mundo aparte.
Si a eso le sumamos las voces... Se complica. 
No vas a coneguir un solo micrófono que haga todo perfectamente, pero el B2 es bastante versátil y podés lograr un rendimiento aceptable.
Claro que no es gratis: Vas a tener que hacer pruebas (y MUCHAS) hasta encontrar las ubicaciones y configuraciones que mejor rindan para grabar cada cosa.
De inclinarte por el B2, simplemente abrilo y reemplazá todas las resistencias de carbón que trae por otras de metal film. Con eso queda más silencioso (creeme que se nota la diferencia). Si tenés ganas de experimentar, cambiá los transistores que tiene adentro por los que más te convenzan.




albertoweb93 dijo:


> Lo que me ha comentado mi amigo ha sido que me compre un micrófono de membrana grande y luego una interfaz o tarjeta de sonido (también me gustaría saber la diferencia por favor).


Eso que te dijo se refiere a micros de condensador. Los de diafragma (membrana) grande son un poco más sensibles que los de diafragma chico. Dependiendo de la aplicación convienen unos u otros.
Por ejemplo, para voces te convienen diafragmas grandes (no hay ningún problema en usar los chicos) y para los platillos de una batería, diafragmas chicos (acá sí que no conviene usar los grandes).



albertoweb93 dijo:


> De tarjetas de sonido me ha recomendado:
> LINE6 POD STUDIO UX2 - Thomann Cyberstore Español


Ña...
Eso te serviría si fueras a grabar voces y guitarras eléctricas con el presupuesto mínimo (banda rockera de garage, por ejemplo).
Para tu caso, una placa sin todos los chiches será hasta mejor. La Lexicon Lambda es más interesante y como 30 euros más barata. Otra opción interesante (muy interesantepor el precio) es la Tascam US122, 46 euros más barata.

De micrófonos, no conozco la marca T-Bone, que parece ser la propia de la cadena esta. No puedo ni recomendarte ni advertirte sobre ellos, así que en esas deberás hacer tus pruebas y buscar qué tal son.

En lo personal iría por una Tascam 122 ($129), un AT 2020 ($111) y un Shure SM57 LC ($105).
El 2020 para el piano, cuerdas y voces; y el SM57 para los vientos.
En base al presupuesto que pusiste, estás apenas sobre el mínimo. En un tiempo fijate si conseguís un Rode M3 ($95) para las cuerdas que va a funcionar mejor (bueno, más fácil en realidad) que el 2020.

Dos últimas recomendaciones: Hacé tu propia investigación sobre características de los mics y placas de sonido, y con lo que te compres, hacé muchas pruebas antes de largarte a grabar, porque estas cosas nunca salen bien a la primera y sin práctica.

Saludos


----------

